# testing....1....2....3



## pacanis (Dec 28, 2007)

Just a quick test. I lost a few posts I had typed out this morning that never came up


----------



## pdswife (Dec 28, 2007)

This one is coming across loud and clear.

Have a great day!


----------



## pacanis (Dec 28, 2007)

I see that. I don't know what happened to my other posts. Every time I typed something and hit submit the forum hung up and I got a page cannot be displayed, then when I hit the back buttong the text field was of course blank. For some reason I can't copy what I've typed and paste it again if needed.... not from the forum anyway. I know I could in Word. 
Oh well. Working now and it's a GREAT day. Crisp, cold and the sun blazing down.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 28, 2007)

I have been able to copy and paste from the message window before posting the reply.  I do that when I have a longer post or have been having problems with the site.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 28, 2007)

When I highlite and rt click the copy and paste feature isn't even an option on this forum. I thought it was some kind of security setting 
It doesn't make a difference if I'm in quick post or advanced, or which pc I'm on.

edited to say: I thought it was so we couldn't cross-post a thread.


----------



## Alix (Dec 28, 2007)

Pacanis, I used to run into that issue when I used IE, now that I use Firefox I can do just about anything. I can C&P and do all kinds of things that IE wouldn't let me do.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 28, 2007)

Interesting, Alix. I've always used IE and this is the only forum I can't cut and paste in..... or when I hit the back button my text is no longer in the box..... but then, it's the only forum that hangs on me once in a while. I thought it was the You Tube thing causing me problems, but apparently not.
Oh well. It doesn't happen _all_ the time.
And if I learned to actually type, it probably wouldn't bother me as much


----------



## Alix (Dec 28, 2007)

Yep, its the only one that did it for me too. (That and Andy's Yoga Forum) I think it must have something to do with the particular vBulletin software used to run the forums. 

If you are at all interested, I can HIGHLY recommend Firefox. I was resistant for years (ask GB), but finally got frustrated enough to try it out and now I will not go back. I absolutely love Firefox, it is so user friendly and it has solved all those quirky little issues I ran into with IE. Weird, but true.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 28, 2007)

pacanis said:


> When I highlite and rt click the copy and paste feature isn't even an option on this forum. I thought it was some kind of security setting
> It doesn't make a difference if I'm in quick post or advanced, or which pc I'm on.
> 
> edited to say: I thought it was so we couldn't cross-post a thread.


 


Try this:

Highlight text and press Control+C to copy and Control+V to paste


----------



## pacanis (Dec 28, 2007)

I'll Google up Firefox and check them out. See what kind of mail program I "assume" I'll have to change to.... 
I would never by an Apple even though I here their new one is great, it would be just as hard for me to use a different browser, too. No matter how good I hear it is. You know what I mean, Alix. 

OK... 
Hey! It works Andy. How weird. At least it works in the same window and without the forum locking up on me and sending me to a page that can't be displayed.... I wonder if it has something to do with both my mouses....   mice?    They just happen to be the same model of Microsoft Trackballs.
Thanks for the keyboard knowledge   I'll have to write that down. I wouldn't have to write that down if you could use a P instead of a V


----------



## Alix (Dec 28, 2007)

pacanis, I completely understand not wanting to switch over. Like I said, I was pretty resistant too. However, it is really much easier to use (IMO) and you don't need to switch mail programs. You just click on Firefox instead of IE to get on the Internet. 

Andy, smarty pants. I totally forgot ctrl c and ctrl v. Thanks for helping out.


----------



## Bilby (Dec 28, 2007)

DC locked up several times for me yesterday too and Christmas Day (?) it was bombing badly. Tried to edit a post that I'd only just written and it repeatedly threw me to the home page instead.

Pacanis, if you click on the <File>, <Edit>, etc menu at the top, you will see what keyboard short cuts are available in IE, eg Ctrl S for save, etc. I hate needing to use a mouse and since the advent of the internet, I am needing to use one more and more as many pages aren't set up to utilise keyboard commands, other than the very basic ones.  Very frustrating!


----------



## pacanis (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks for the tip, Bilby.


----------



## Bilby (Dec 28, 2007)

You're welcome!!


----------

